# Milestone :)



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi girls,
I'm a really happy bunny just now    After all the hassle about getting my day 21 blood results last time, and not even getting a figure, I stood my ground on Sat and said that I wanted them.  So today I got a phone call from a nurse (after being told this was against their policy  ) to say that I have definately ov'd and my prog result was 82.2   
This is a real  for me and I'm well chuffed 
I don't really know what to do next, because I've not had a natural cycle for so long and so don't know how long it is    Day 28 is Saturday, so I thought I could test Sunday if no AF and then every few days - what does anyone think?  
Cross your fingers/blow me bubbles/no AF dances - anything that's been shown to "work" please     I finally feel we have at least a chance  
Katy x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

congratulations katielou sorry i cant dance but i sent you these

        

wishing you lots of luck hun, my last cycle was 36 days so i am not going to test before then my cycles do vary though each time i think you should do test when you feel is best for you. my blood test have shown that i do ov but i dont know what my level was   think i will ask them about that


----------



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Linlou  
I don't have a clue what the number means, but the nurse seemed chuffed - and said to take the 100mg again next month "if you need to"... 
Mighty fine dancing btw  

Katy x


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hiya Katylou

congrats on the ovulation ... 82.2 is great        

i know how your feeling as i also had great news this mth progesterone 105.07 unfortuantly af came wkend but the way to look at it is if your ovulating it that 1 step forward    considering my last results were 6.9/11.6

im pleased for you and hoping you get ur bfp    

love Nicky xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

blown ur bubbles to 77 for good luck xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

wehey thats fab news hunny  

     

xxx


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Katy that's fantastic news!! Your day 21 blood test result is really good - they generally say anything above 30-40 nmol is a good indicator of ovulation so your result is brilliant. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP. 

Here's a little dance for you too!! 

            

Lots of love,   and        

Bev XxX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you hunny         
Cat x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thats greta news My reading was 52.4 and I got a BFP with my little one.  All the luck to you hun and remember as long as it happening your nearly there.

I'm back on the tablets now but not having bloods till next months.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you!!  Just to give anyone hope though who's levels come back lower than that, I had my bloods done 7DPO and they came back as 28, I was told I hadn't ovulated...yet by the time the results came back I'd already got a BFP!


----------



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, thank you for all of the lovely messages    Did HPT on Sun, BFN   Two days of cramps and spotting, and really fed up.  So spent £8 on more HPTs, and as if by magic  turned up with a vengance yesterday.  Works every time that trick  
And the upshot is I have a brand-new 31 day natural af with no provera - so not the one I wanted, but a milestone of sorts  
Katy x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

glad you got A/F hun without any intervention   simmple things in life please us ey  

xxx


----------

